# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shën Vasili i Madh - 1 janar

## Albo

*Shen Vasili i Madh - 1 janar*

    Shen Vasili i Madh u lind ne Qezaria, Kapadoqia ne vitin 329 pas Krishtit ne nje familje orthodhokse, e cila nxori shume shenjt si te emen, Shen Amalia, e cila perkujtohet ne 19 korrik, gjyshen Shen Makrina, e cila perkujtohet me 14 Janar, e motra Shen Makrina, vellezerit: Shen Grigori i Nises, Shen Pjetri i Sebastise dhe Shen Naukrati.

                Studimet i kreu shkelqyeshem per 15 vjet ne Konstandinopoje dhe ne Athine, ku krijoi miqesi me Gregorin, i cili me pas u njoh si Shen Gregor Teologu.

    Qe heret Shen Vasili u shqua per prirjen drejt varferise se shenjte dhe humbjen e interesit ndaj fames tokesore. Ideali i tij ishte te ndjeke shembullin e Krishtit. Pasurine ia fali qysh heret te varferve dhe iu dedikua jetes asketike shpirterore. Ndermori shume udhetime ne Egjypt, Palestine, Siri, Mesopotami, ku u takua me murgj, askete e te moshuar prej te cileve mori shume mesime te vlefshme dhe udhezime shpirterore. Rikthehet ne vendlindje dhe vendoset ne nje vend te vetmuar asketik, ku studion Shkrimet e Shenjta, shkruan meditime e predikime asketike.

                Me 370, pas vdekjes se peshkopit ne vendin e tij, u zgjodh peshkop, detyre te cilen e kreu me shume perulje, varferi dhe asketizem per 8 vjet. Perandori Valens dhe governatori Modesti e kercenuan shume here me perndjekje e tortura, pasi ortodoksia qe Shen Vasili perhapte, binte ndesh me herezine ariane, qe ishte e fuqishme ne ate kohe. Por trimeria dhe deshira e Shen Vasilit per te dhene jeten ne emer te se vertetes, i mahniti vete perandorin dhe guvernatorin e tij. Modesti i mrekulluar nga paqja, dinjiteti dhe mencuria e Shen Vasilit edhe para pranise se vete Madherise se tij, i tha: âAskush sâka folur keshtu me mua me pareâ. Shen Vasili iu pergjigj: âNdoshta nuk ke takuar ndonje peshkop me pare.â Kur i biri i perandorit Valens u semure rende dhe pa shpresa jete, perandori i kerkoi Shen Vasilit te lutet per te. Shenjti i premtoi qe do lutej dhe i biri do sherohej nese Valensi do ishte dakord ta pagezonte te birin ortodoks. Perandori bie dakord. Shen Vasili u lut dhe i biri u sherua. Por me vone perandori e pagezoi te birin arianas. Femija vdiq menjehere pas pagezimit. Valensi vendosi ta persekutoje Shen Vasilin duke e debuar ne mergim, por ndersa po nenshkruante dokumentin perkates, i thyhet pena. Provon serisht me nje pene tjeter po edhe ajo i thyhet. E provon edhe njehere, por ndodh e njejta gje. Atehere perandori i tmerruar e gris dokumentin dhe Shen Vasili nuk debohet. I madhi Shen Vasil i kalon vitet e jetes ne lutje, duke ndihmuar njerezit e duke lexuar, medituar dhe shkruar ne nje varferi te plote.

                Ndahet nga kjo bote per t'iu bashkuar Zotit me 1 Janar te vitit 379, ne moshen 49 vjecare. Shkrimet qe la jane teper te vlefshme e te pasura ne mencuri dhe erudicion. Jane dhurata per njerezimin ne ceshtje te tilla si misteri i krijimit dhe ai i Shen Treshes: At, Bir e Shpirt i Shenjte.

    Shen Vasili perkujtohet, festohet edhe me 30 Janar se bashku me Shen Grigorin Teologun dhe Shen Joan Krisostomin (Gojartin)



_    * Arianizmi ishte nje doktrine e Ariusit, teolog ne Aleksandri, i cili predikonte qe Jezu Krishti nuk eshte i te njejtes substance me Perendine, por vecse nje qenie e krijuar dhe e hyjnizuar prej njerezve._





P_erktheu nga anglishtja Ejvis Maria_

----------


## Albo

Gezuar Diten e Emrit te gjithe atyre qe kane emrin Vasil, Vaso, Vaske.

----------


## Matrix

Interesante eshte dhe historia e "Kulacit te Shen Vasilit"

Ne ate kohe ishte zakon qe sa here perandori kalonte ne nje qytet, perfaqesuesit e atij qyteti duhej t'i dhuronin dhurata te shtrenjta, kryesisht ar ose gure te cmuar. Kur perandori Julian Apostati po kalonte neper Qesari, Vasili i dergoi disa buke elbi. Perandori, i cili priste dhurata te cmuara, i ktheu mprapsht me perbuzje duke i dhuruar qytetit disa tufa me bar ne shenje talljeje. Vasili i coi fjale: "Ne te derguam ate qe hame vete, te shpresojme se dhe ti na dergove ate qe ha vete...". Kjo ironi ishte aq e madhe sa perandori premtoi qe pasi te kthehej nga beteja ku po shkonte, do e shkaterronte kete qytet.

Njerezit e trembur u mblodhen ne Kishen e qytetit dhe Vasili i inkurajoi te luten dhe te mos tremben se Zoti do e mbronte kete qytet te krishtere. Pervec kesaj u kerkoi qe secili te sillte ar dhe bizhuteri qe t'ja jepnin perandorit qe te zbutej dhe mos e shkaterronte qytetin.

Naten kur perandori do luftonte kunder armiqve, Vasili pa ne enderr Zotin Jezu Krishti qe therriste Shen Merkurin, nje shenjtor te martirizuar 100 vjet me pare nga nje perandor pagan. Ketij shenjtori ju caktua detyra qe te vriste armikun e Zotit, Julianin. 

Vasili te nesermen shkoi tek tempulli ku ruhej lipsani i Shen Merkurit dhe pa se lipsani nuk ndodhej aty. Atehere e kuptoi se endrra qe pa ishte profetike. Te nesermen lipsani ndodhej serisht ne vendin ku ndodhej me pare dhe ne Qesari mberriti lajmi se perandori pagan, Julian Apostati (nipi i perandorit Kostandin) i cili u mundua te rikthente adhurimin e idhujve, ishte vrare ne beteje.

Qyteti u gezua qe shpetoi nga inati i perandorit dhe u mblodhen ne Kishe qe te falenderonin Perendine Shpetimtar, Zotin qe i cliroi nga duart e armikut te tyre. 

Por, ceshtja ishte se si do te rishperndaheshin monedhat e arta qe populli kishte sjelle. Vasili propozoi qe te behej nga nje kulac ku te futej nje monedhe dhe cdokush te merrte nje kulac dhe ajo qe do i binte, do ishte monedha qe i takonte. Dhe keshtu u be. Per cudine e te gjitheve, u pa se secilit i kishte rene monedha qe kishte sjelle ne Kishe per t'ja dhene perandorit.

Kjo cudi kujtohet cdo vit, kur njerezit ne date 1-Janar vendosin nje monedhe ne byrek, kulac ose embelsire dhe kjo monedhe i bie njerit prej anetareve te familjes.

----------


## Albo

Faleminderit per historine Matrix, tani e mesova se pse cdo 1 janar familja ime bente mesnik (lakror me mish) dhe vinim nga nje lek brenda. Lakrori prihej ne aq thela sa kish pjesetare familja dhe lihej edhe nje thele me shume per shtepine. Mbi cdo cope vihej nga nje cope leter e mbeshtjelle mbi te cilin ishte shkruajtur emri i anetarit te familjes. Atij qe i binte pjesa me lekun brenda, do te kish nje vit te ri te mbare. Me sa po kuptoj, shtepia ne kete tradite perfaqeson Kishen.

Mesniku serviret gjithmone dreken e 1 janarit, Diten e Shen Vasilit.

Albo

----------


## Matrix

Po keshtu do te shtoja qe Shen Vasili i Madh eshte dhe autori i librit "Mbi Shpirtin e Shenjte", liber ky qe eshte i perkthyer dhe ne shqip dhe jep nje tablo te qarte te diskutimit mes orthodhokseve dhe arianeve ne shek 4. Per ata qe nuk e dijne, arianet mohonin hyjnine e Krishtit dhe Shpirtit te Shenjte (ngjashem me "Deshmitaret e Jehovait" sot)

----------


## Seminarist

> *Shen Vasili i Madh - 1 janar*
> 
> _    * Arianizmi ishte nje doktrine e Ariusit, teolog ne Aleksandri, i cili predikonte qe Jezu Krishti nuk eshte i te njejtes substance me Perendine, por vecse nje qenie e krijuar dhe e hyjnizuar prej njerezve._
> 
> P_erktheu nga anglishtja Ejvis Maria_



Nje shembull klasik i asaj qe kur kerkon te permbledhesh shkurtazi dicka e ngaterron me keq ate qe do te thuash.

Arianizmi - doktrine/mesim qe e merr emrin nga Ariusi, por qe nuk eshte doktrine/mesim i krijuar prej tij.

Ariusi - nuk ishte teolog. S'kishte asokohe tituj te tille si teolog, thjeshte. Ariusi ishte prift ne Aleksandri.

Thelbi i mesimit te Ariusit nuk eshte kaq i thjeshte sa mesimi se Jezu Krishti eshte nje qenie e krijuar, e hyjnizuar nga njerezit.
Nqs do flasim per natyre "mbi-njerezore' te Krishtit, vete Arisui do hynte tek ata qe e "hyjnizojne" Krishtin.

----------


## mesia4ever

Histori interesante

Urime atyre qe e festojne

----------


## Archon

Μë datën 1 Janar Kisha jonë kremtonte Rrethprerjen e Zotit tonë Jesu Krisht. 
Gjithashtu përkujtonim dhe Shën Vasilin e Madh. Një prej etërve të Kishës sonë i cili dalloi kaq shumë për veprën e tij shpirtërore. Ai është një prej shëmbujve kryesorë që duhet të ndjekim ne të krishterët.
Por mqs ne jetojme në një shoqëri ku ndërimi i vitit kalendarik festohet se tepermi, atëhere Kisha i shndërron këto festa dhe nga materiale  i kthen ato në shpirtërore. Megjithëse i gjithë qyteti flinte dhe kudo mbizotëronte një qetësi pjesmarrja në meshë ishte me një tendencë në rritje deri sa në fund Kisha ishte plot.   
Nën udhëheqjen e Mitropilitit Hirësi Joanit u mbajt mesha e Shën Vasilit në Katedrale. Në fund të meshës pas Predikimit dhe Urimit që Hirësia bëri u mbajt dhe një Dhoksologji e cila ishte një lavdërim e lutje tek Zoti. Lavdërim për vitin e bekuar që kaloi (pavarësisht vështirësive apo problemeve) por dhe një lutje që Viti kalendarik që fillon të jetë i bekuar dhe të sjellë perparim shpirtëror tek besimtarët e saj.
Gëzuar për shumë vjet.
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ssSyWFgCRG...0/P1010015.JPG

----------


## Albo

Ta gezoni e trashegoni emrin te gjithe ju qe mbani emrin e nje prej Hierarkeve me te nderuar te Kishes, Shen Vasilit te Madh.

Albo

----------


## Archon

*Nga e ka prejardhjen, Zakoni i vendosjes së monedhës në byrek apo ëmbëlsirë?*

Besimi ynë është i gjallë, është mënyrë jetese. Parardhësit tanë e kishin ndërtuar jetën mbi besimin. Çdo shprehje e jetës së tyre, çdo zakon që kishin krijuar ishte i bazuar tek besimi dhe i ndihmonte ata që të kishin një betejë shpirtërore të vazhdueshme dhe konstruktive.
Zakoni i vendosjes së parasë në byrek ka lindur sërish nga jeta shpirtërore orthodhokse. Mbijetesa dhe përhapja e saj akoma dhe në familjet myslimane në Shqipëri tregon që padyshim që të gjithë banorët e këtij vendi kanë qënë të krishterë, por dhe ata që u konvertuan ruanin në subkoshiencë dashurinë drejt orthodhoksisë nëpërmjet zakoneve që ruanin pa pasur kuptimin parësor por që mund të kthehen sërish në pikat lidhëse me vëllezërit dhe motrat e humbur.
Por le të mësojmë si lindi ky zakon.
Në kohët e Julian Paravatit kur Bizanti i shpalli luftë Persisë, Juliani kaloi me ushtrinë e tij nga Çezaria. Atëhere urdhëroi që të taksohej e gjithë zona dhe paratë do t’i merrte gjatë kthimit të tij për në Konstandinopojë. Kështu, banorët u detyruan që të japin ato sa kishte secili, duke nisur që nga monedhat prej ari etj. Por Juliani u vra në mënyrë jo të lavdishme në një betejë gjatë luftës me persianët, kështu nuk kaloi kurrë nga Çezaria. Atëhere Shën Vasili dha urdhër dhe nga florinjtë gjysmat t’iu jepen të varfërve, një pjesë e vogël u mbajt për nevojat e institucioneve të Vasiliadës, dhe të tjerat i ndau tek banorët me një mënyrë prototipe: dha urdhër që të përgatiten bukë dhe në çdo bukë vendosi një monedhë floriri brenda, më pas i ndau në çdo shtëpi ,kështu duke ngrënë banorët bukët gjenin dhe nga një gjë brenda. Kështu u lind zakoni i byrekut që u quajt byreku i Vasilit.

Kështu dhe në ditët tona konsiderohet “fat” gjetja e parasë së vendosur në byrek. Por ky “fat” duhet të kuptohet që është pjesa e mbetur nga ndjesia e paraardhësve tanë orthodhoksë që krijuan dhe ruajtën zakonin dhe që kishte të bënte me sigurinë që ndjente një besimtar se gjetja e parasë përputhej me përkujdesjen dhe ndërmjetësimet e Shën Vasilit tek Zoti. Të gjithë kemi nevojë për ndërmjetësimet e Shënjtorëve tanë dhe ky zakon na i kujton vazhdimisht.
Prandaj le t’i lutemi sot Shën Vasilit por dhe çdo ditë të gjithë shënjtorëve tanë të ndërmjetësojnë te Zoti që të kemi vetëm bekime, paqe, besim dhe vetëm Dashuri! Gëzuar për shumë vjet.

----------


## neokastra

Lipsani i dores se Shen Vasilit te Madh, sot ndodhet ne kishen ortodokse te Shen Gjergjit ne Venecia.

----------


## neokastra

Lipsan i Shen Vasilit te Madh ne manastirin e Lavres se Madhe te Malit te Shenjte

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Faleminderit shume per fotot, neokastra.

----------

neokastra (03-01-2014)

----------


## Elian70

Cfare domethene lipsani?

San Basile (Shen Vasili per arbereshet) eshte nje komunitet arberesh ne Cozence (Itali) ku ruajne traditat dhe ritet greko-bizantine dhe qe u krijua nga shqiptare qe ne kohen e Skenderbeut shkuan ne Itali. Aty flasin shqip dhe eshte nje nga tre kishat greko-bizantine egzistuese ne Itali e qe quhet Shenjtorja e Shen Marise.

----------


## Archon

> Cfare domethene lipsani?
> 
> San Basile (Shen Vasili per arbereshet) eshte nje komunitet arberesh ne Cozence (Itali) ku ruajne traditat dhe ritet greko-bizantine dhe qe u krijua nga shqiptare qe ne kohen e Skenderbeut shkuan ne Itali. Aty flasin shqip dhe eshte nje nga tre kishat greko-bizantine egzistuese ne Itali e qe quhet Shenjtorja e Shen Marise.


"Lipsan" quhen eshtrat e shenjtoreve

----------


## neokastra

> Cfare domethene lipsani?
> 
> San Basile (Shen Vasili per arbereshet) eshte nje komunitet arberesh ne Cozence (Itali) ku ruajne traditat dhe ritet greko-bizantine dhe qe u krijua nga shqiptare qe ne kohen e Skenderbeut shkuan ne Itali. Aty flasin shqip dhe eshte nje nga tre kishat greko-bizantine egzistuese ne Itali e qe quhet Shenjtorja e Shen Marise.


Elian kur te vizitosh keto kisha duhet dhe te pyesesh nese kane lipsanet e ndonje shenjtori. Ne pergjithesi ne Italine e Jugut duhet te kete mjaft lipsane shenjtoresh pasi atje kur te krishteret ortodokse kur migruan moren me vete dhe objektet e shenjta nder te cilat dhe lipsanet. Di qe shume te tilla ka manastiri i Grotta Ferrates. Por ju e keni mundesine te vizitoni dhe pyesni prifterinjte ose kujdestaret e kishave.
Tek lipsanet eshte fjale nga greqishtja e cila tregon per eshtrat trupore te shenjtoreve, ne Itali mes tyre e gjen me fjalen relito. Besoj se dhe ne Italine e Jugut perdoret fjala relito.

----------


## Archon

Ne 03.01.2014 Momente nga prerja e kulaçit të shën Vasilit, Tiranë.Te pranishem gjithe antaret e Sinodit te Shenjte

----------


## Elian70

> 


sot gjeta njemije lekshin te keku qe beri mamaja...sigurisht pasi kishe ngrene nja 20 feta.
Me pelqeu kjo foto dhe Shqiperia ka shume nevoje per njerez te tille me shume se kurre e ne vecanti si ai tek tavolina. 
Qellimi i larte i ortodoksise eshte THEOSIS, apo lidhja me Zotin, gjendje ne te cilen njeriu hyjnizohet me hirin e Perendise. Kjo eshte sintetizuar edhe nga thenia e Shen Thanasit (Atanasio) te Aleksandrise: Zoti u be njeri ne menyre qe njeriu mund te behet Zot. Ky proces ndryshimi eshte nje qellim qe ne toke rralle arrihet nga njerezit. Sigurisht individi qe arrin hyjnizimin nuk e kupton plotesisht se cfare po i ndodh fale perulesise se tij te paster duke e bere ate si nje te huaj perpara krenarise.

----------

Archon (05-01-2014)

----------

